# did some rainy day smoking,,, with a rolled fatty



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

sometimes you just gotta smoke....


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks amazing, where was the invites at? [email protected]*# Mailman! Lost it again.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

My arteries are starting to plug up.  That sure look's good.


----------



## brent.richardson (Mar 8, 2012)

wow that looks delicious


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks good


----------

